

Harvard professor seeks 'adventurous' woman to give birth to baby Neanderthal - rangibaby
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/palaeolithic-park-harvard-professor-seeks-adventurous-woman-to-give-birth-to-baby-neanderthal-8460273.html

======
NonEUCitizen
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/23/george-church-
neand...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/23/george-church-neanderthal-
baby-harvard-geneticist_n_2529182.html)

